# Le micro sur son iPod Touch ..



## Thibault91 (5 Octobre 2008)

Voilà j'ai depuis une semaine un iPod Touch deuxième génération, et j'en suis très content 
Comme vous le savez peut être, hier est sorti Fring sur l'App Store, ce qui me permet donc de téléphoner avec mon iPod Touch.
J'ai donc télécharger l'App, je l'ai parametrer et ça marche très bien, enfin le téléphone de chez moi sonne quand je compose le numéro sur mon iPod.
Mais il m'est bien sûr impossible de discuter avec mon iPod étant donné l'absence totale de micro (il y a seulement un haut parleur).

Ainsi j'aimerais avoir vos avis sur le "comment se procurer un micro sur mon iPod Touch". Je suppose qu'il faudrait des écouteurs équipés d'un micro, comme les nouveaux Apple mais je ne suis pas sûre, donc si vous avez des avis ...

Et aussi l'écouteur / micro branché, une Application apparait-elle pour enregistrer des messages ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## tarte en pion ! (6 Octobre 2008)

Il te faut des écouteurs avec micro, mais ceux d'Apple ne sont pas encore dispos... peut-être que ça fonctionne un peu avec ceux pour iPhone. Sinon faut attendre !
Aucune nouvelle application apparaîtra mais t'en trouveras qui te conviendront sur l'AppStore !


----------



## mirage (6 Octobre 2008)

L'accessoire écouteurs-micro suivant  est dispo pour l'iPhone, il est compatible avec l'iPod Touch 2G (perso je n'ai pas testé). Le même avec en plus le réglage du volume, lui, n'est pas encore dispo.


----------



## blondsummer (6 Octobre 2008)

Je penses que micro casque est compatible avec l'ipod touch 2 non pas parce que le touch 2 prends en charge le micro mais parce qu'il prends en charge le mini jach 3.5 à la ifference du touch 1...

Si qq'un peu me confirmer ça


----------



## Pixxou (1 Mai 2010)

Bonours tout le monde , 
Pour quand est prévu l'appareil photo sur l' Ipod touch ?


----------

